# Birthday gift for the wife



## norman vandyke (Jul 22, 2016)

This is my first time trying to do a segmented cutting board. I know I messed up the glue up on the diagonal. Any tips would be welcome. I used rengas, curly koa, curly horse chestnut and a yellow mystery wood for the center line.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2016)

Great job! For some reason the diagonal piece seems out of place to me. Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm sure she will love it. Nice work sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

She'll love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Great job! For some reason the diagonal piece seems out of place to me. Chuck


It skipped during the glue up. About 1/16" off. It hurts my eyes.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Real nice work on that.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

Nicely done Norman  That should earn you some more shop time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nicely done Norman  That should earn you some more shop time


That's what I'm hoping for! Need to collect more rengas. That stuff has the most brilliant shine but I used the last on this board.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice board Norman. I'm sure your wife will let you build her more. Is your mystery yellow wood hackberry?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Nice board Norman. I'm sure your wife will let you build her more. Is your mystery yellow wood hackberry?


Doubtful. It's origin is most likely Southeast Asia.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Nicely done Norm! I like it....


----------



## Ray D (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice job Norman. I'm sure she's going to like it. Now to add a matching pepper mill. Lol


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Nice job Norman. I'm sure she's going to like it. Now to add a matching pepper mill. Lol


That's gonna be a tough match! I can't find any more of that bright yellow wood. It's just sooooo yellow! I thought it would go away when I worked it but it just stayed and shined.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2016)

Very nice, Norm!

Could the yellow wood be Yellowheart? I have a piece of Yellowheart in my shop that looks the same as the piece in your board.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Norm!
> 
> Could the yellow wood be Yellowheart? I have a piece of Yellowheart in my shop that looks the same as the piece in your board.


I'll check the end grain to verify but that might be right. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Cool! I like the diagonal piece... It's unexpected, but it works for me


----------

